# Does anyone have a Manx?



## meesa (Sep 13, 2004)

I have a Manx, and he is the cutest! But I'm wondering if anyone else out there has had troubles when Manx's go #2. He's had poop stuck on his bum a few times (and then mashed on because he sat on it after, eww!). I have since trimmed his hair around that area. Is that the best solution? Can this cause urinary tract infections as well?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I don't have a Manx, but I think what you're doing is wise. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## cybeeb (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi,
I have 3 manx cats. I think they are one of the cutest breeds. Is your cat long haired or short haired?
We have two short hair and they never have a dirty rump. But our third one is long haired and she constantly gets bm all over her behind. We have to clean her at least once a week and then she will manage to stay clean for about a week. Most of the time we can use baby wipes (fragrance free) but sometimes we have to give her a bath. It has never caused any health problems just hygiene.
Our vet also told us that because manx cats don't have tails they have a weaker sphincter.
Good luck with your cat. Will gladly help in any way if I can.


----------



## meesa (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi,
My cat is medium long-haired, so I guess that would be why it happens sometimes! It's good to know that it's something normal. I'll try baby wipes the next time it happens (hopefully there won't be a next time!). Since I've cut his hair around his anal area, it hasn't happened again. 
Thanks for the tips, I really appreciate it! Manx cats are cute...I find them to have dog-like behaviours. Are you cats the same?


----------



## cybeeb (Feb 5, 2004)

Our manx cats are very energetic. The first one we got, Chloe, was from the shelter. She had been there over 6 months and her time was getting close. Our next manx, Mystery, we found at a park. She had a huge hernia on her belly that they repaired when she was spayed. Then we got Tabby from the shelter. She had been there 8 months. One family had adopted her but kept her only overnight. I love to watch the manx cats run. Their back legs are a lot like a rabbits and they run more like a rabbit than other cats. Our manx cats are also some of the most affectionate.
Good luck with your manx.


----------

